# Morel tattoo



## magneto_5.0 (Apr 7, 2018)

This is my new tatto given to me by my Daughter! She is an apprentice @Epic ink in Edwardsville. This was her first tattoo on real skin & I got to be the lucky recipient! I think the kid has a future! If you are on Instagram you can find her artwork at @witchywoman_ink
Let's see some other morel tattoos if anybody has one? Thanks for looking! Happy hunting!


----------



## magneto_5.0 (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Bold choice, and excellent work! Your daughter has skills. Beautiful shading. Definitely you are a great Father who raised your daughter, not only with an appreciation for the outdoors, but supportive of her career path in ink. Be proud! My next tat might just need to include a shroom. And if I was in your area, wouldn't definitely book a session with your daughter.


----------



## magneto_5.0 (Apr 7, 2018)

twisted minds said:


> Bold choice, and excellent work! Your daughter has skills. Beautiful shading. Definitely you are a great Father who raised your daughter, not only with an appreciation for the outdoors, but supportive of her career path in ink. Be proud! My next tat might just need to include a shroom. And if I was in your area, wouldn't definitely book a session with your daughter.


Thank you very much! I am super proud. She was in nursing school & decided it just wasn't for her. She put together a portfolio and found an apprenticeship at a very reputable shop. I offered my legs up as a sacrificial lamb so she could learn. I never imagined her first would be an actual quality piece! Lol. She chose it for me too. Apparently has a whole leg piece planned out with deer skulls and trees and whatnot.. Guess I'll be spending alor of time with her! 👍


----------

